# Zwergrohrkolben gefährlich für Folie?



## FuerstvonBabylon (3. Apr. 2012)

Hallo,

ich habe zwar etwas gegoogelt und gesucht, aber auf die Schnelle nicht wirklich eine klare Antwort gefunden. Kann mir jemand hier eine zuverlässige Info geben? Am besten wäre es natürlich, wenn Zwerrohrkolben-Besitzer mit ihre Erfahrung schildern 

Danke auf jeden Fall für alle Feedbacks


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (3. Apr. 2012)

*AW:  Zwergrohrkolben gefährlich für Folie?*

Hi Rainer,

Typha minima macht keine Folie kaputt. Das macht im Normalfall aber auch keiner der großen Arten

MfG Frank


----------



## MarkusP (3. Apr. 2012)

*AW:  Zwergrohrkolben gefährlich für Folie?*

Hi Rainer,

ich hatte auch noch nie Probleme mit Typha (egal welche Art) und Teichfolie, da passiert nix.

LG
Markus


----------



## FuerstvonBabylon (4. Apr. 2012)

Danke 


LG Ramu
[ sent by iPhone ]


----------



## Moonlight (5. Apr. 2012)

*AW:  Zwergrohrkolben gefährlich für Folie?*

Die Zeit der Zwergrohrkolben in meinem Teich ist zwar schon lange vorbei ... aber auch ich habe keine schlechten Erfahrungen gemacht.
Weder mit den Zwergen noch mit den Riesen 

Mandy


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (5. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Zwergrohrkolben gefährlich für Folie?*

Hallo zusammen,

Manchmal wird auch nicht unbedingt das Rhizom zum Problem, sondern der Horst. 
Ist Horst erstmal da, ist es schwer Ihn wieder loszuwerden... der ein oder andere wird das kennen.
Zumal man ja nicht mit der Axt über den Horst herfallen will.

Bei größeren starkwachsenden Arten kommt da einiges zusammen über die Jahre. So kann aus einem Stengelchen ein Teichfüllender Horst werden.

Ich selbst hatte große Rohrkolben / Schilf im Gartenteich. Die Horste wurde so groß, das ich diesen samt Teich beerdigt habe. (Das war nicht der Grund, das ich den Teich aufgegeben habe, sondern weil er im Wald war und somit ein Tannenzapfensammelbecken).
Diese Horste können wirklich Tonnenschwer werden und sind eigentlich nicht aus dem Teich entfernbar (Mit dem Bagger, aber dann ist die Teichfolie auch hin.)

Mit den kleinen Sorten sehe ich bis jetzt keinerlei Sorgen. Man sollte bei starkwachsenden Pflanzen immer hinterhersein, das sie eine handelbare Größe behalten.

Grüße

Thomas


----------



## Annett (5. Apr. 2012)

*AW:  Zwergrohrkolben gefährlich für Folie?*

Hallo.

Meine kleiner bleibenden __ Rohrkolben sind alle sehr artig. Die wachsen einfach vor sich hin.
Was allerdings etwas nerven kann, ist der Ausbreitungsdrang mittels Rhizom. So schauen neue Austriebe schon mal in den Zwergseerosen oder Wasserhahnenfuss heraus. Aber die kann man dann mit etwas Kraft heraus ziehen.


----------



## baddie (5. Apr. 2012)

*AW:  Zwergrohrkolben gefährlich für Folie?*

Bestärgung   

Mit ein bisserl "Augen auf und stetigem sofortigen eingreifen" gibts auch bei mir keinerlei "Probleme". 

Man muss eben nur wachsam sein und dem Ausbreitungswunsch der Pflanzen ZEITNAH entgegenwirken...heisst sichtbare Ableger in ungewünschten Gebieten sofort entfernen und nicht erst nach Monaten/Jahren und auch Horste sind kein Problem wenn man die Horste nicht erst zum Monstrum werden lässt


----------



## Plätscher (5. Apr. 2012)

*AW:  Zwergrohrkolben gefährlich für Folie?*

ich glaube, vielen ist es nicht klar, das ein Teich nix anderes ist wie ein Beet im Garten. Wenn man nicht regelmäßig eingreift verarmt es und es bleiben nur einige wenige konkurenzstarke Pflanzen übrig.


----------



## SusiS. (9. Apr. 2012)

*AW:  Zwergrohrkolben gefährlich für Folie?*

Hallo,
zwar haben wir keine Gefahr für die Folie, sonder meine Frage bezieht sich darauf, muss man den __ Rohrkolben sehr weit unten abschneiden damit dieser wieder neu austreibt  oder treibt der Rohrkolben, grundsätzlich nebenstehend wieder neu aus ?

Bisher habe ich darüber nichts gefunden, deswegen hier meine Frage  


Gruß
SusiS.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (10. Apr. 2012)

*AW:  Zwergrohrkolben gefährlich für Folie?*



Gartenteichumbauer schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> Manchmal wird auch nicht unbedingt das Rhizom zum Problem, sondern der Horst.
> Ist Horst erstmal da, ist es schwer Ihn wieder loszuwerden... der ein oder andere wird das kennen.
> ...



Hi Thomas,

das kenn ich. Unsern Horst (Mutterns kleiner Bruder) darf man auch net zur Hilfe in den Garten lassen, der hat von nem Teich geschweige denn sonstigen Grünzeug Ahnung und demendsprechend sieht nach Hilfe von ihm aus, auch sorgt er bei Anwesenheit dafür das der Biervorrat  leer wird

MfG Frank


----------



## FuerstvonBabylon (10. Apr. 2012)

Wegschmeiss 


LG Ramu
[ sent by iPhone ]


----------

